# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Booty Bay phased how to?

## vorn10

Hello.
So as topic says how to be phased in Booty Bay? Which quest do i have to have to be phased? I know about "Bwemba's Spirit" but it phase u in NSTV not in BB. Anybody know anything?

----------


## lovestotwink

If you want Bloodlsail admiral title at 55, now you can solo it.

First you need to talk to "Sea Wolf" MacKinley - NPC - and complete quest's Scaring Shaky - Quest - & Kill-Collect - Quest - .

Next talk to First Mate Crazz - NPC - and start The Bloodsail Buccaneers - Quest - chain, which will lead to quests on all 3 bloodsail boats (do all side quests on the Bloodsail boats too) starting with The Brashtide Crew - Quest - and ending in Doublerum - Quest - , hand in Doublerum. This will phase Booty Bay.

DONT accept next quest Return to Revilgaz - Quest - World of Warcraft. Now that Booty bay is burning and all the NPC's are between lvl 33 and 60, mainly around lvl 35,

Set yourself to war with Booty Bay and KILL'EM all.

Fleet Master Firallon - NPC - has been phased into the area.  :Smile:  The Crimson Viel is out front of Booty Bay near the island with Mok'rash the Cleaver on it.

To get to the boat you will need a flying mount or have a friend summon you because there is no ramp up.. If you have a 2 seater mount, a friend can fly you into the phased area, hover over the deck of the boat with your directions and dis-mount you.

Make a /target macro up and you will find him. Grab Dressing the Part - Quest - then Avast Ye, Admiral! - Quest - World of Warcraft when you have the correct rep, and now you get a sweet title.

My friend and i did it in about 3-4 hours from start to finish, The Bruisers dont give rep but all other NPC's still do. The re-spwan rate is really good and i was getting 6-30 rep per kill as a Human, i never had to wait on re-spawns.

My mate and i split Booty Bay in half and found 2 really good Rep farming routes. We could of got a third in to make it quicker cause there was heaps of NPC's we still missed.

The Title grind can be started at level 30 because of Scaring Shaky - Quest - but you still need to be level 55 for Avast Ye, Admiral! - Quest -

----------

